# (Ebay/V) Alte PC Games



## Bluemaster (11. August 2009)

Hallo Community,

verkaufe einige alte Games zu super*Sonderpreis siehe unten:

Der Versand betragen nur 1,45 Euro. Bei mehr Spiele die über 500 g wiegen 2,20 Euro!

Informationen für den*Käufer/in:
- Die Versandkosten werden vom Käufer übernommen (das Spiel / die Spiele wird / werden im Luftpolsterumschlag bzw. Briefumschlag versandt).
- Derjenige, der sich zuerst für ein Spiel entscheidet (also hier im Thread antwortet), bekommt den Zuschlag. 
- Der Austausch der Adress- und Kontodaten erfolgt über eine PM-Mail in diesem Forum.
- Das Spiel / die Spiele wird / werden erst versandt, wenn der Gesamtpreis (Kaufpreis + Versandkosten) vom Käufer überwiesen wurde und auf dem Verkäuferkonto eingegangen ist.
- Das Spiel / die Spiele ist / sind vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen. 
- Es gibt somit auch kein Rücktgaberecht, da dies ein reiner Privat-Verkauf ist.
- Bei Fragen bitte eine PM-Mail an mich richten.

- Prince of Persia - Warrior Within 0,50 €
- Prince of Persia 3D 0,50 € 
- Largo Winch 0,50 €

Grüße

Stefan*


----------



## noxious (11. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Alte PC Games*

Darf ich fragen, warum du alles doppelt und dreifach oder sogar 9 mal(!) als Original hast?


----------



## Bluemaster (12. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Alte PC Games*

habe mir eine PC*Sammlung gekauft da waren einige doppelt drin gewesen!*


----------



## Bluemaster (14. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Alte PC Games*

Habe jetzt zwei PC*Spiele Pakete bei Ebay reingestellt mit mehrere*Spiele mit drin:

Die Auktionen:

Spielepaket 1:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200373598332&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Spielepaket 2:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200373605709&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Viel Spass beim bieten!*


----------



## Bluemaster (23. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Alte PC Games*

die beiden*Ebay*Auktionen enden innerhalb ca. 24 Stunden!*


----------



## Bluemaster (30. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Alte PC Games*

Neues Spielepaket dazugekommen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200378724912&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT*


----------

